# Henry and Esme are switching to raw!



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

So for two days now henry and esme have been eating raw chicken wings and ive decided to make the full switch to raw. Im still reading up and awaiting an email from a woman who helped my friends witch as I will deffinetly need a mentor in this journey. I was just wondering I know feeding too much bone can upset their tummy especially when converting. I was thinking at first of just feeding them chicken wings this week untill next week then getting more variety(But still keeping with chicken for next week then introducing another meat after that and slowly adding organs and tripe. Now if that would be too much bone I might be able to cut some chicken off the big pack of drumsticks I just bought(It was supposed to be for us but I guess I can share with the doggies XD. Any suggestions?


----------

